# Have you ever done drugs?



## M.e.j.b02-17

i saw in my "in highschool" thread that a lot of us said we were 'druggies" , or did weed, or more than weed.
So what ones of us have done drugs?

what have you done?
what got you started?


( on the poll you can click more than one 
ps- on the poll i just wrote random ones !)


Me - Ive never done drugs


----------



## rainbows_x

I've done weed/pot & poppers.

And it was the people I was hanging around with at the time that got me into them.


----------



## Bexxx

I've smoked weed like twice...lol.
Scariest thing ever, did not react well.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Ive done weed/skunk/hash, coke, speed (other) and MDMA which is powder, ecstasy which is the 'pill' form, Methadrone (sp? other).. I forgot to click yes on the poll. I have done stuff that I don't know what it was so won't tick anything else. I was a regular user of speed which is very addictive, finally cut the addiction and am now clean :D x


----------



## BrEeZeY

never done anything, my OH has and his experiences and stories scare me enough to not do it... lol im kinda shy and dont like to drink bcuz im afraid i will be loud so ive always been to shy too, afraid ill get crazy haha


----------



## wishuwerehere

Only done pot fairly casually...would probably still do when I meet up with friends but my oh hates it so I stopped.
Too scared to try anything else! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

I've only smoked weed, no other drugs!


----------



## emyandpotato

I used to do a lot :(

Started with smoking weed when I was about 14/15, had unprescribed morphine at 18, then went to university and tried ketamine, coke, ecstasy, speed and got addicted to methadone. Oh and poppers if that counts. There might be more, I don't know? Even sold it at one point to friends which I am soo not proud of :( 

Stopped wanting to do it last summer as I really wasn't happy and then met my OH who hated it so I just quit. Haven't touched anything since before my pregnancy and won't ever again.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I smoked weed twice .... it was extremely poopy quality and didn't have any effect so I don't see the point in doing it anymore. Plus, when I got pregnant with Brenna and then after I had her I just didn't have the drive to do it anymore iykwim? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

eek I'm the 1 vote for some things :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

weed,coke, XTC, MDMA, mushrooms, LSD, and pain killers
before quin,


----------



## stephx

only weed and mdma :blush: not a massive drug fan x


----------



## x__amour

Nah, I haven't.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I've done weed and taken 1 E. I only took ectasy once (put me off for life) and smoked weed until I was 16 (stopped when I fell pregnant) and never touched it since x


----------



## Tanara

_I smoked weed from like 12 -15 and occationally after i had Taye.

And ive done mushroom a handful of times_


----------



## Mii

I smoked weed/poppers from when I was 16-18 and when I feel into depression at 17 I took Oxycotone (NOT the same as oxycotton(sp?) a few times because it made me SUPER happy. I stopped it all before I got pregnant :) 
I smoked weed again once after myles was born (And after I wasnt b/f anymore and my mom was watching him while I was out with some friends)


----------



## krys

Yes.


----------



## Lanna

Weed, ecstasy and pain killers


----------



## QuintinsMommy

am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:


----------



## Mii

QuintinsMommy said:


> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:

Dont be sad about that! The good thing is you stopped :) 
I smoked Cigs until I was 14 weeks alonge :nope: but the thing to remember is you stopped :flower:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

God I feel ashamed to admit these lol I stopped everything when I met OH and havnt touch a thing in years,
I've done Weed, Coke, Ecstasy, Mushrooms ( but went all weird!! Scared the shit out of me) and LSD,
I've never took pain killers thou well except for a headache lol, what are they surposed to do?


----------



## rileybaby

I used to smoke the odd joint with OH, but after greening out and feeling shit, ive never done it since.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

QuintinsMommy said:


> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:

I stopped the month I got pregnant. 

I had been taking pills like all different kinds. My favorite was this energy pill that's legal actually that gives crazy energy. I would stay up for days Nd barely eat and be gittery I loved it though. I lost weight fast haha 

I also smoked pot and k2/ cloud 9 it has many names but it's like legal pot. I don't like the legal kind though it's too strong and made me feel like I was dying.


----------



## Rhio92

I've never done drugs :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

erm i've done a lot.


----------



## bumpy_j

QuintinsMommy said:


> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:

ha no you weren't


----------



## AriannasMama

I've smoked weed too many times to count, done coke once, ecstasy 3-4 times, and lean once too.

Haven't done anything in almost two years now :thumbup:


----------



## Lanna

QuintinsMommy said:


> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:

I stopped long before becoming pregnant. Use to smoke weed during my high school days after i quit weed i tried tecs (perks) then stopped. did e like 3 times with OH months before becoming pregnant.


----------



## rjb

i've never done anything, but Adelaide's dad has tried everything listed.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> i've never done anything, but Adelaide's dad has tried everything listed.

hey! i haven't seen you on here in a bit, how are you doing?


----------



## _laura

Weed, but I was the most boring stoner ever so i stopped


----------



## LauraBee

I'm so boring. I've never even been drunk. Just don't fancy it. I know this is mostly recreational stuff, but honestly, the furthest I've gotten with any drugs is like paracetamol :wacko: FOB did quite a lot of stuff. Probably still does. I rarely interacted with him when he had taken something anyway. I wanted him to keep me separate from it.

Having sex in public was my rebel thing for like five months (only ever saw FOB at college 'cos he lives like 40 miles away, so couldn't really go back to his and do the dirty) but like that really was just a phase. And I'm just back to being boring again.

Maybe I'll try some drugs when I'm like 50 - I hope so anyway :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Tried Cocaine once and nothing else, I had one line cause I felt like a 'prude' for trying nothing and if=t turns out it was shit cause it didn't effect me at all NOTHING :shrug: so I stick to :drink: as:
1. I have a baby and 2. Drugs are stupid and expensive


----------



## LauraBee

Actually, I'm not gonna lie, just looked through this thread properly and I have no idea what anyone is talking about :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

I have smoked lots of weed. And took pills (I have no idea what they were :dohh: ) and One time my weed was laced with something so I did whatever that was.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Ive smoked weed, still would if I wasnt BF.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I've only ever smoked pot. I spent my whole summer vacation when I was 15 sneaking out to go hang out with my friends and smoke it. And then after that summer, I haven't so much as touched it. I never really liked it in the first place but figured I should have the experience anyway. :haha:


----------



## cabbagebaby

weed, poppers and coke


----------



## 112110

I smoked weed one time that's all.


----------



## Jemma0717

Smoked weed a few times (HATE it) and pills....


----------



## Jemma0717

Really happy to see that no one has selected Heroin yet.....thats a highly used drug here and very very very bad


----------



## lizardbreath

Never done drugs ever never felt the need too


----------



## emmylou92

Had maby 3 joints that stuff is nasty I hate weed the taste smell everything about it I hated the way it made me feel I was 13/14 then at 15 I tryed E's once they tripped me out but I never did them again because the thought of becoming addicted sacred the life out of me so I just stuck to smoking roll up's but gave that up a few months back too.

I'd never do any drugs again.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

All except LSD and crack.. Heroin was a downfall and so was cocaine ecstasy was like candy. The thing I'm most embarrassed of is meth, that stuffs so gross i swore i'd never try it but in the downfall of my addiction i gave in.. to this day that thought makes me cringe..

Those were the only things that allowed me to be "myself" or at least not intimated and super shy.. I actually had "friends" and a "life"..

I had to go to inpatient last year.. and intensive outpatient..

Not something I'm proud to say I have done.. but defintiely something I'm proud to say that I've overcome..
Wouldn't change a thing. I've learned alot through all I've been through and overcoming addiction is the hardest thing I've ever had to do.. 
Recovery is my life and I get to help others do the same by sharing my experiences.. means alot..

Everything happens for a reason.

I'm a different person this day and I'm no longer embarressed of my past.

EDIT. didn't see i was supposed to put what got me started n all..
was 14.. wanted to finally "fit in" gave in got drunk.. liked it.. loved it.. didn't stop..
took ecstasy.. loved it.. never stopped.. took various pills.. loved em never stopped.. starting mixing it all.. loved it.. did coke.. loved it.. never stopped.. nothing got me high anymore.. got drunk, gave crystal a go <--my lowest.. only did that twice.. HATED it.. did heroin.. couldn't stop.. od'd.. still didn't stop.. got so bad.. was sick of it all gave in and VOLUNTARILY put myself into treatment and finished.. been clean since and am an advocate for many friends that were struggling..

again, been through and overcame alot in those short years, wouldn't change a thing.
i feel i've gained alot of wisdom into myself and insight as to who i am and who i wanna be.. through my recovery


----------



## Burchy314

Chelsea that is such an amazing story. I am so proud of you that you overcame all of that!!! You are so strong!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Burchy314 said:


> Chelsea that is such an amazing story. I am so proud of you that you overcame all of that!!! You are so strong!

Wasn't sure anyone would take the time to read that, so thankyou. :hugs:
That really means alot.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm quite suprised at how many of us took heavy drugs! Pat on the backs for us all for being clean :) xxx


----------



## emmylou92

Yeah well done all you that had an addiction and over came it! Your very strong people :)


----------



## angiepie

In highschool I was a bit naughty, especially considering no one else at school did drugs. :| By 14 I was drinking, by 15 I started pills [Ecstasy]. I was never addicted, they're hard to get addicted to. Although I did them really regularly when I was 16. Almost weekly. :( I don't even know how I afforded it!! I have also tried weed maybe 4 times but it didn't really work on me. I think coz OH rolled small amounts but I had a lot more drug experience and I guess I'm not as soft haha. I tried Acid/LSD once. Oh and once I snorted ADHD pills. That went down my throat and tasted horrible.

I haven't done anything in a year and a half, though. I just didn't feel like it anymore. I think I outgrew it. I doubt I'll ever do it again either. Maybe just weed. But I don't have kids yet, so I'll definitely never do it again with kids/before TTC!!

Since people are mentioning their OHs, mine drinks beer sometimes and only started when he was 17. Which I think it cute; so innocent. Most people round here are drinking by 15, maybe 16 [which is early, I know]. He's tried weed maybe 5 or 6 times, and done pills maybe 5 or 6 times.


----------



## lauram_92

i've tried quite a few. :dohh:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have never done drugs.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Chelsea that's amazing! Good for you for being so strong :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

I ate some hash cakes before,thats about it lol but that was enoughh!:haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:saywhat:


----------



## Burchy314

angiepie said:


> In highschool I was a bit naughty, especially considering no one else at school did drugs. :| By 14 I was drinking, by 15 I started pills [Ecstasy]. I was never addicted, they're hard to get addicted to. Although I did them really regularly when I was 16. Almost weekly. :( I don't even know how I afforded it!! I have also tried weed maybe 4 times but it didn't really work on me. I think coz OH rolled small amounts but I had a lot more drug experience and I guess I'm not as soft haha. I tried Acid/LSD once. Oh and once I snorted ADHD pills. That went down my throat and tasted horrible.
> 
> I haven't done anything in a year and a half, though. I just didn't feel like it anymore. I think I outgrew it. I doubt I'll ever do it again either. Maybe just weed. But I don't have kids yet, so I'll definitely never do it again with kids/before TTC!!
> 
> *Since people are mentioning their OHs, mine drinks beer sometimes and only started when he was 17. Which I think it cute; so innocent. Most people round here are drinking by 15, maybe 16 [which is early, I know]. He's tried weed maybe 5 or 6 times, and done pills maybe 5 or 6 times*.

My OH only drinks occasionally and NEVER gets drunk, He is such an innocent person lol. He has never done any type of drug ever. And he didnt start drinking until like 17-18 lol. Unlike FOB who has done literally evey drug in the book. Started smoking ciggs and weed at 11 drinking by 13 everything else by 14. And he is still doing like every drug in the book.


----------



## annawrigley

Umm weed at 14, pills at 15 (weekly despite getting put in hospital, I was still out doing them again the next week :dohh:), LSD, tiletamine or something? Speed. Then just turned 16 did ketamine and cocaine then got pregnant and stopped.



QuintinsMommy said:


> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:

No i did, i don't get why the cry face? Lol


mayb_baby said:


> Tried Cocaine once and nothing else, I had one line cause I felt like a 'prude' for trying nothing and if=t turns out it was shit cause it didn't effect me at all NOTHING :shrug: so I stick to :drink: as:
> 1. I have a baby and *2. Drugs are stupid and expensive*

Cheaper than drink that's actually why I started doing pills :dohh: Weed is shit and expensive for what it is though


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Umm weed at 14, pills at 15 (weekly despite getting put in hospital, I was still out doing them again the next week :dohh:), LSD, tiletamine or something? Speed. Then just turned 16 did ketamine and cocaine then got pregnant and stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> am I the only who stopped when they found out they were pregnant? :cry:
> 
> No i did, i don't get why the cry face? Lol
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Tried Cocaine once and nothing else, I had one line cause I felt like a 'prude' for trying nothing and if=t turns out it was shit cause it didn't effect me at all NOTHING :shrug: so I stick to :drink: as:
> 1. I have a baby and *2. Drugs are stupid and expensive*Click to expand...
> 
> Cheaper than drink that's actually why I started doing pills :dohh: Weed is shit and expensive for what it is thoughClick to expand...

I tried coke once and it cost a bomb and apparently it was shit stuff:dohh:


----------



## pansylove

Drugs are expensive? Fuck, here in Bristol you can pop a few pills for a few quid.

I realise I've not posted on this forum for months, and me piping up on the drugs thread probably seems a bit strange.. But hey ho. Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Rhio92

pansylove said:


> Drugs are expensive? Fuck, here in Bristol you can pop a few pills for a few quid.
> 
> I realise I've not posted on this forum for months, and me piping up on the drugs thread probably seems a bit strange.. But hey ho. Don't do drugs, kids.

:hi: Aymie! Not heard from you since Leeds!


----------



## AriannasMama

Weed is cheap 'round here :shrug:. 

I look back when I was like that and can't believe some of the dumb shit I did. I drove home high on e (new years eve), distracted by all the lights looking like shooting stars, OH's 21st birthday I had 3-4 rums and coke and SEVEN blunts, one on the way home. :dohh: SO DUMB!


----------



## pansylove

Yeah I know, sorry! Life took off and ran away with me a bit. I have a little nosy round here every now and then.. But never felt the need to say anything! x


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

EllaAndLyla said:


> I'm quite suprised at how many of us took heavy drugs! Pat on the backs for us all for being clean :) xxx

Yea and awesome mommies! :happydance:



Nervousmomtob said:


> Chelsea that's amazing! Good for you for being so strong :hugs:

Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

None.. i'm a hardcore biatch ;)


----------



## xgem27x

:wave: Hey Aymie! I thought you were permanently banned, glad you're back! xx


----------



## vaniilla

nope :flower: I would never dream of doing drugs nor do I like the idea of the drug dealers and gangs being funded from drug use.


----------



## pansylove

Nooo, only temporarily. But my temp ban made me realise there is a world beyond BNB.... Shock horror. x


----------



## bumpy_j

angiepie said:


> In highschool I was a bit naughty, especially considering no one else at school did drugs. :| By 14 I was drinking, by 15 I started pills [Ecstasy]. I was never addicted, they're hard to get addicted to. Although I did them really regularly when I was 16. Almost weekly. :( I don't even know how I afforded it!! I have also tried weed maybe 4 times but it didn't really work on me. I think coz OH rolled small amounts but I had a lot more drug experience and I guess I'm not as soft haha. I tried Acid/LSD once. *Oh and once I snorted ADHD pills. That went down my throat and tasted horrible.*
> 
> I haven't done anything in a year and a half, though. I just didn't feel like it anymore. I think I outgrew it. I doubt I'll ever do it again either. Maybe just weed. But I don't have kids yet, so I'll definitely never do it again with kids/before TTC!!
> 
> Since people are mentioning their OHs, mine drinks beer sometimes and only started when he was 17. Which I think it cute; so innocent. Most people round here are drinking by 15, maybe 16 [which is early, I know]. He's tried weed maybe 5 or 6 times, and done pills maybe 5 or 6 times.

aw i used to do that too, fun timesszzz


----------



## xgem27x

pansylove said:


> Nooo, only temporarily. But my temp ban made me realise there is a world beyond BNB.... Shock horror. x

I was always good at avoiding BnB addiction, mainly because my old computer was crap so I was hardly ever on... new laptop, and well I'm more addicted to BnB now than any drugs I've ever done! <<< thought I'd relate it a little to the thread! :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> All except LSD and crack.. Heroin was a downfall and so was cocaine ecstasy was like candy. The thing I'm most embarrassed of is meth, that stuffs so gross i swore i'd never try it but in the downfall of my addiction i gave in.. to this day that thought makes me cringe..
> 
> Those were the only things that allowed me to be "myself" or at least not intimated and super shy.. I actually had "friends" and a "life"..
> 
> I had to go to inpatient last year.. and intensive outpatient..
> 
> Not something I'm proud to say I have done.. but defintiely something I'm proud to say that I've overcome..
> Wouldn't change a thing. I've learned alot through all I've been through and overcoming addiction is the hardest thing I've ever had to do..
> Recovery is my life and I get to help others do the same by sharing my experiences.. means alot..
> 
> Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> I'm a different person this day and I'm no longer embarressed of my past.
> 
> EDIT. didn't see i was supposed to put what got me started n all..
> was 14.. wanted to finally "fit in" gave in got drunk.. liked it.. loved it.. didn't stop..
> took ecstasy.. loved it.. never stopped.. took various pills.. loved em never stopped.. starting mixing it all.. loved it.. did coke.. loved it.. never stopped.. nothing got me high anymore.. got drunk, gave crystal a go <--my lowest.. only did that twice.. HATED it.. did heroin.. couldn't stop.. od'd.. still didn't stop.. got so bad.. was sick of it all gave in and VOLUNTARILY put myself into treatment and finished.. been clean since and am an advocate for many friends that were struggling..
> 
> again, been through and overcame alot in those short years, wouldn't change a thing.
> i feel i've gained alot of wisdom into myself and insight as to who i am and who i wanna be.. through my recovery

Big :hugs: you've lived a lot of life for being seventeen. Congrats on being clean.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I dated a guy in high school thats my "druggie" time. He drank and smoked weed a lot. I started and smoked like every day for a year but I never bought it.. did pills to.. just whatever my bf at the time would give me. One time I did LSD didn't know what it was and don't remember anything.. that was Jr year of high school.. 
Both of my older brothers have gotten in a lot of trouble and ruined their lives with drugs.. will never do any drugs again (maybe smoke weed, never when I have baby though obviously) my oldest brother was arrested last October for kettamine was in jail for ten months my other brother is in jail, he was addicted and would shoot heroin for five years. He's been clean for over a month.. and I am soooooo proud of both of them! My brother who is in jail now said with the money he used buy for the last five years to buy drugs could have bought completely paid off a new house and car.. with all of the money he has taken from my parents has made them lose their house. They are all but homeless rout now..

I could go on and on, OH has done everything in the book. Hard core for me I see no reason for it.. my "normal" is sober, not stoned or wasted.. I don't just live for myself anymore I live for Shiah ..


----------



## airbear

I use to smoke weed regularly and did mushrooms once.


----------



## diapermomma11

Ive smoked weed, done ex, popped a few pills, and used to drink alcohol everyday, but havent done any of that since a bit before I fell pregnant. I just had a casual first alcoholic.beverage after breastfeeding for 13 months, once. No plans on.starting up any old habits ever again. 
What got me started, well my father was an alcoholic and very abusive so I started drinking behind closed doors to ease the pain. The drugs, I just was trying to have "fun" (peer pressure) there was no reason to start up on any of that.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

just smoked weed once and spice twice. didn't like either, it scared me


----------



## we can't wait

I've never done any drugs. I've just never felt the need. :shrug:


----------

